
Pocket Kanye App (Ye.i.) – Siri Meets Swaghili - skandan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slO5PqKIzqY
======
skandan
Our head-head with Siri:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw_iop1KM0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw_iop1KM0k)

Download Here:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ye.i./id982814520](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ye.i./id982814520)

